# Road trips with German Shepherds



## ebliss (May 27, 2010)

hi guys,
I just returned from a road trip out west. I guess it was about 1500 miles one way. My sweet Greta seems to love short trips around town but she was a nervous wreck the whole way there and back. I took her to a vet in Nevada to make sure she wasn't physically having problems. She wasn't and had to be given Ace on the trip home. I did leave immediately for home after the vet visit and drove home in one less day to get her out of my van.
All of the other GSDs I've been honored to live with loved the road. Greta was "found" at some park, picked up by this person(a man) and brought back to his home that just happened to be next door to my vet. He didn't contain her so the vet told him a couple of times..she'll get killed out here so put her up. He didn't ..the vet put her up and kenneled her for a couple weeks and called me. She was about 1 year old. Not long after We connected we did a road trip to Maine. This was about 5 years ago. I live in TN. so this was a rather long one too. She wasn't acting so nervous or uncomfortable then. She literally sat in the captain's chair and stayed there until we pulled over.
I really need these road trips. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? Greta is a special girl with some problems from her previous owner but nothing unruly.
thanks for any help,
liz


----------

